# LOVE YOU ALWAYS..... My so very precious Nan Noo xxxx



## PrincessDi (Jun 8, 2009)

I'm in tears reading your beautiful tribute to sweet Nancy. They leave such huge holes in our heart when they leave. So sorry for your heartbreak.


----------



## Buddy's mom forever (Jun 23, 2011)

I am too very sorry for the loss of your best friend. I know the snow will never be the same, without a cute doggy angel. Beaches wont be sunny, there will be a cloud over the sun. And back yard will be quiet and empty for awhile. But one day, a pure love will win over the sadness you feel right now and you will think, oh God how lucky I am I had my sweet Nan Noo in my life. You are young, life will bring another dogs to you, they wont be your Nan Noo, but you will open your heart to them because once you had your Nan who loved you more than anything and you loved her more than anyone.

Run free, play hard, sleep soft sweet Nan Noo.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Beautiful tribute to your special girl Nan Noo. I am so sorry for your loss of her, I know the days are so lonely and painful without her. She will always be with you in spirit and will forever hold a special place in your heart.

I hope in time you will be able to open your heart to another Golden, not to take your Nan Noo's place but to help your heart heal and to bring love and joy back into your life.


----------



## Buddysmyheart (Dec 28, 2011)

So very sorry for your loss of your beloved Nancy. We all know your pain and heartache. Keep talking about her, grieving as you must do. This forum helps a lot, and keeps their memory and beloved life alive. Wishing you peace and strength!


----------



## HolDaisy (Jan 10, 2012)

So sorry that you lost your best friend Nancy. I know exactly the heartbreak that you're feeling right now, we lost our golden Daisy 2 months ago 

Try and remember all the good times you had with Nancy and she'll always be watching over you.


----------



## shortcake23 (Aug 15, 2008)

So very sorry for your loss. Beautiful tribute. I'm dreading the day when that'll be me grieving the loss of my sweet Mia  I hope it doesn't come for MANY MANY years still!


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*So very sorry*

I am so very sorry for your loss of Nancy. 

You can tell what a special girl she was!!


----------



## sharlin (Feb 26, 2007)

Play Hard Little One ~ Godspeed & Love
_Aloha Nui Loa_


----------



## goldensmum (Oct 23, 2007)

Memories are priceless and they will always remain in your heart. So sorry that you have lost your special girl

Sleep softly Nan


----------



## BethAlexander (Feb 25, 2012)

Nancy i ask you that you look after Little Evie up there with you at Rainbow bridge, she was such a funny little character and was ever so playful, we lost her too soon like we did with you, taken away unfairly.

Take care of Evie Nan, i love you both always 

Hope it's less rainy and you are enjoying playing in the sun, teach Evie all you know, how to plodge in the river, chase sticks and have fun yet be so loyal.

Love you both always xxxxxx


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Nan Noo*

I am so very sorry about Nan Noo!


----------



## *Laura* (Dec 13, 2011)

I'm so very sorry for the loss of your sweet girl


----------



## Buddy's mom forever (Jun 23, 2011)

I am very sorry for your loss of little Evie. I hope Nan and Evie found each other on the Bridge so they can play together like they always did.


----------



## maggsd (Mar 20, 2012)

So sorry for the loss of your sweet baby x prayers are with you to ease your aching heart.


----------

